# Possibly Injured Cockatiel



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got a call for my mum at work - one of the men in the warehouse found a cockatiel under his car outside of the warehouse.

I talked directly to the man who found the bird. He said that the bird was easy to catch; it did try to get away but seemingly could not fly. He had the bird in the box - I advised him to get the box to a warm, darker, and quieter area of the warehouse, to put some paper towels in the bottom of the box, and to fill a cup about a quarter of the way with water and put it in. He said the bird appeared to be breathing hard.

I also asked the man if he had a band on his leg - he said the bird did have a band. I told him to write down the numbers on it if he could, but he refused, saying that he had to get back to work. I understood, and told my mum to call the local animal shelter, meanwhile, to see if anybody had lost a cockatiel.

I am unfarmiliar with these types of birds. Other than keeping him away from my pigeon, what should I look for, first thing? Are there illnesses in cockatiels that are immediately noticeable, without vet diagnnosis?

*rialize*


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

rialize said:


> Are there illnesses in cockatiels that are immediately noticeable, without vet diagnosis?


It's better to think of it this way: there are _symptoms_ that are immediately noticeable without a vet's diagnosis. There are a few diseases that are fairly recognizable in certain species (oral canker in pigeons) but precious few. Some diseases present different symptoms in different species. And some antibiotics have to be used at different dosing rates for different species of birds and not at all in some species. It's pretty hard to know without reference material.

Pidgey


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/Diseases/avianDiseases.html

I've been reading in the above section, as well as looking at the sections of the natural behaviors of cockatiels. This is what I should be using as a reference, right?

I have never seen a bird with a broken wing before. If one of the wings happens to be broken, will it just be hanging low, or might it possibly appear normal? If one of the wings is broken, should I attempt to splint it as soon as possible?

Thanks for your help, Pidgey.

*rialize*


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are quite a few different ways and places to break a wing, as you might imagine. Is one of the wings bleeding, hanging low or isn't being used much or at all? That's a deal that's better diagnosed by a vet and how it's treated might have a lot of influence on the bird's ability to fly later. Sometimes, it's a lost cause from the start and at other times it won't be a problem short of the time healing. For everything in between, it matters. 

Can you post a picture? Have you felt the wing for any irregularities (you have one good wing to match it to)?

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Rialize,

The cockatiel breathing heavy is not unusual if the bird was a little frightened and just exerted himself heavily. Cockatiels can sometimes be panic fliers, which means when they escape sometimes in their panic they will just fly and fly to exhaustion and repeat until they are many miles from where they escaped from.

If you check on him after he has been secluded and this heavy breathing is still continuing, I would seek the help of an avian vet as soon as possible. Also, examine him for signs of obvious injury and in small room, say a washroom, where you can turn the light off and catch him easily, if there are no obvious signs of injury you can test his ability to fly, again, if he can not fly seek expert help.

Otherwise, provide him with food and water, you could even use pigeon seed mix until you get him some cockatiel mix and there are sites you can post that you found him such as:

http://www.911parrotalert.com/index.asp

http://www.birdboard.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=16

Don't know your area, but you may want to look at this:

http://www.birdboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24220

You may also want to watch the lost and found in your local papers and contact a few local avian vets, let them know you have found this bird and they may be able to better advise you on just how to try and find this bird's owners.


Ron


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I finally received the cockatiel!

Here are links to some pictures:
http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/1967/00007821gl.jpg
http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/8564/00007837lz.jpg

Neither of the wings are broken, and the bird is not injured in any way. However, it is severely emaciated; the breastbone is protruding. The bird is weak, but does not appear to be ill in any other way: the eyes are clear, and it was strong enough to give me a couple of hard bites as I checked it over.

It's feathers are a little greasy, from sitting in the parking lot of a warehouse. It has been eating, but I have yet to see it drink. 

While observing it in the cage I have it in, I noticed that when it lays down, it leans to the left side a little, and sways from side to side constantly. Is this just a sign of weakness?

A few numbers on the red band on it's leg are scratched off - but I managed to get an approximation, and am in the process of sending a found report to 911 Parrot Alert, and to the local shelters.

*rialize*


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Rialize,

Thanks for the good news.

You didn't say whether you had a look at the second link I posted:

http://www.birdboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24220

The owner mentions a red band, perhaps a coincidence, perhaps not considering the condition you say the bird is in it may be a possibility. Is their location within 50-200 miles of you?

Please keep us informed.

Ron


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

I did take a look at that post. The color description is very off - the bird they are missing is grey, while the bird I have found is white and yellow.

I have sent an e-mail to that owner, anyway, just in case. Thank you for the reference.

*rialize*


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Again Rialize,

Thanks for the reply.

Forgot to say how sweet looking the bird is. In case you didn't know, Cockatiels with this particular colouring are called Lutinos.

I am glad the bird found its way into your hands and I hope you manage to somehow help it find its way back home.

Ron


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

The bird does not seem to have changed much after a long night, but he does appear more comfortable.

I noticed that his poops from earlier in the night were very watery, and a little yellow - but the couple of poops that I saw from this morning are a little more well-formed, although still a little watery. Is this a sign that he is getting better?

I'm still concerned about the swaying. He still seems so tired, when you look at him, and his front end goes back and forth... However, he has ceased to lean on one side - he's managed to stop that.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

*rialize*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know anything about Lutinos, just pigeons. I just wanted to comment on the watery poop.

When I have one with the runs I will give them some heavy duty probiotics to repopulate the good gut bacteria and crowd out any bad bacteria. It works pretty well. I know there are special bird probiotics like Bennybac. Perhaps you can call your local pet store, petsmart and see if they have one for Cockatiels.

You might want to take the bird to a qualified avian vet, or good rehabber for check up in case this is serious.

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#pa


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Rialize - I'm glad this little guy is being cared for by you.

Now, I'm not an authority on cockatiels by any means but we have had two and the first one we had would sway a lot. I'm not sure if it is a defense mechanism or they find it comforting. This bird was named Molly and she swayed off and on every day for the appx 4 years we had her. She too was a rescue (flew to our aviary) and it took a few days to gain her trust but she became a wonderful pet.

There is no way of knowing how long she has been on the loose so that could account for the weight loss. She probably needs a lot of rest and nourishing food.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

My tiel will sway back and forth and usually hiss when she wants to be left alone and someone gets too close, but it looks deliberate. She puffs her wings out to look big and tough. She was found outside too but never claimed.

I wish the parakeets I see outside would allow themselves to be cought. They are allways flying from tree to tree with the flocks of wild birds.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Rialize,

I think Tressa's idea of probiotics is a good one. Although, he could have just been re-hydrating himself and not taken much food as yet, to cause the loose droppings. You say they are starting to get more well formed, this is good, but I would keep an eye on them as you are doing.

A thought on the swaying is that by your pictures, you have him in a cardboard box, and this may be the best you can do right now, Cockatiels by nature are very inquisitive and he may be just feeling a little confined. If you have a small cage available this may help. if not, an idea I have used in a pinch is to cut a large viewing hole in the box and duct tape, (very well), a piece of screen over the hole to allow him to see what's going on in his direct line of sight, this may help.

Thanks for the update.

Ron


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

The bird was brought to me in a cardboard box, yes - I took the first chance I could to get pictures. He is now in a medium-sized guinea pig cage. I have provided a mirror and a swinging perch for him, and he has explored a little by climbing on the bars of the cage.

I do not have access to pure probiotic at the moment. Can I use yogurt? The kind that I have available is Yoplait, and it is flavored. However, there is a note on the side that says it contains an active culture. I also have a 1 mL syringe. If I could get some into him, would it be safe to give him some of the yogurt until I can get to a pet store?

*rialize*


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You can give him 1 cc of yogurt as long as it is not with chocolate.
Is he eating and drinking now? 

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't know if it's the same thing, but I sure have seen a lot of those kinds of birds doing a funny swaying as though they were centering their weight over first one leg and then the other. The frequency is usually around one and a half shifts per second near as I can remember.

Pidgey


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

He is not eating and drinking without some coaxing - meaning, that I have to set the food right in front of him, and then he will eat it. He doesn't yet go after it on his own. I have not seen him drink with my own eyes, but the dish seems to have moved a little. I fortified his water with liquid vitamin for birds.

I will try the yogurt, as long as I can get a good pair of gloves. His bites are very nasty.

Thanks you for the information about the swaying. He seems to only do it now when I am close to the cage, and he hisses, so I am certain that it is just a sign of aggression toward me.

*rialize*


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Rialize,

Please continue to monitor him, but I would not be overly concerned about you not seeing the bird take water, one of our parrots, 9 yrs. old when we got him, and without exaggerating, would not allow us to see him drink for over two years. If the water is there he will drink when thirsty.

The hissing and biting towards strangers is normal and actually a good sign, as it shows his energy is not bad, when these birds are truly not feeling well they get much more docile.

I am not sure whether you provided a stationary stick or branch for him to perch on, it could even be a simple as cutting a maple branch and passing it from one side of the cage to the other. 

One last thing, he may enjoy a bath at some point. To do this this take out any toweling and seeds in the cage and replace the toweling for his bath with newspaper (if you are using newspaper, just leave it and change after). Get a spray bottle like you use on plants to spritz them, it is VERY important this bottle has never been used for anything else than only water (no chemicals of any kind). Fill it with warm water and start to mist him. Depending on his mood he may open his wings and allow you to wet him well, it also allows them the opportunity to drink as well.

Please keep us informed.

Ron

_When you bathe him, have the cage on a counter top, these birds really do not like to be kept low, as Lindi mentioned (thanks), and he will not enjoy the bath if the cage is on the ground and you are spraying down at him._


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Rialize,

Sorry I am a bit late to this thread. Thank you for rescuing this lovely lutino. As others have mentioned, the swaying motion displayed by the bird is a normal cockatiel defensive behaviour which is understandable after all it has been through. It's good that you have now provided a cage of sorts for the bird. Thoroughly washed branches (fruit trees best) or plain wooden or plastic bird perches should be fed through the bars so the bird can perch comfortably. It is also important, if you have not already done so, to place the cage well above the floor. This will help minimize stress and allow the bird to become familiar with its new surroundings and human interactions.

I am assuming you have provided some cockatiel/parakeet mix. You could also try offering some millet sprays to stimulate appetite. Cockatiels relish these  and nibbling away at these can also keep the bird stimulated and content. I understand your concern about not seeing the bird drink. I am sure the bird will be getting sufficient water as long as a fresh supply is available daily. It may also help if food and water are available at perch level instead of the cage floor. 

Lindi


----------



## rialize (Dec 28, 2005)

The bird has been off of the ground since he got here. I _never_ put a bird on the floor, because they are sensitive creatures - no animal deserves to be forced to stay on a cold, hard floor.

Our area has been hit by some severe flooding these past few days, and the basement (which is my room) was getting a little water in it. I took him upstairs until the water receeded, and now he is on a high table, with a warm lamp shining down on him, where he can look around and see everything. I figured he would want to have a look around! 

I cleaned his cage this morning, and was met with considerable hissing and screaming. (He seems more lively!) His poops are still a little green, but not watery in any sense. Whenever he hears my voice, he cocks his head at me. He's been experimenting by climbing around on the bars of the cage, and moves around freely, now. He likes to have his food on the bottom of his cage - he screams if I move the dish, or forget to scatter some on the bottom of the cage for him. He is also this way with the water dish, which he likes to have on the top, wide perch of the cage. 

I have yet to receive any calls about the owner. Although I quite enjoy having him around, I would love to be able to reunite him with his owner.

Lindi - at the moment, all I have to offer is a dove mix of seeds. I've been packing him full of safflower and other fatty seeds, to help him gain some weight back. This weekend, I'll be getting some cockatiel mix and mixing this in for him, gradually. I'm concerned about his weight, at the moment - I have read that these birds lose weight dangerously fast.

Things are looking good! If there are any other problems, I will be sure to ask you guys. You've been a great help. I really appreciate it!

*rialize*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just My Opinion, Realize, but I'd be willing to BET, you won't find the owner.

Are you willing to keep this cutie? I'd be thinking of a name...


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Realize,

Sorry to hear about the flooding in your area.

Green droppings can be considered normal, with a little white urate, our Cockatiel's droppings range from the colour of spinach, to green peas to slightly brown/green depending on what he has been eating. The Dove seed mix will do just fine until you get him his cockatiel mix (they do love spray millet as Lindi mentioned).

Glad to hear he is adjusting and is a bit more lively, it sounds like you have things well in hand with him concerning his comfort. And yes, they can be very bossy, ours knows how to keep us in line when we don't do things as he likes. Also, if you do buy some millet sprays for him, many people use these to hand tame Parakeets and Cockatiels, as they love it so much. Try hand feeding him a little through the cage to get him more use (read friendly) with you.

It may take a little while to find his owners, make sure you do check the local papers. This bird sounds like he has been out for a while and an owner may have just run an ad for a few weeks and then stopped. I don't know your ability to access you local want-ads for the last 6-8 weeks to check, just a thought. As well, the owners may not be Internet people, so please do call some of your local vets, especially avian ones about this bird. After that, you have done the best you can and if you can not find his owners you will have to make a decision on finding a home for him.

Ron


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rescued Cockatiel*

What ever happend to this pretty bird? I'm curious. 
Rhonda Gibson 
www.rhondagibson.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RhondaGibson said:


> What ever happend to this pretty bird? I'm curious.
> Rhonda Gibson
> www.rhondagibson.com


Hi Rhonda .. There was no further response here, so we dont know .. 

Terry


----------

